# red dot for my mkii



## bergoff (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a good red dot for my mkii. I'm installing a weaver mount in a few days. I've been looking on opticsplanet.com at some 42mm scopes and not sure what to buy. I'm not wanting to spend more than $60 if I can help in.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Check out the Tru-Glo at Midway, where you can read customer reviews. It's around $70, and as I recall had very good reviews. I have a Burris on my slug gun, but it was around $200, as best I can recall.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I put a $45 Clearance BSA on my MK3 last year, it has been a success. A bit crude and somewhat awkward looking but effective.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The red dots by UltraDot are among the best out there...... I wouldn't trade my MatchDot for any of 'em.... but then, there's personal preference and cost.....

Ultra Dot West Home


----------



## bergoff (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I ordered a ncstar reflex sight and some houge thumbrest grips. But of course the grips are on backorder. The guy that drilled and tapped mine also has a mkii with a red dot on it. I couldn't tell if I would like it or not it was huge 42mm. My mkii is already big with a 10" barrel I'll have to see what I think of the reflex sight and go from there.


----------

